# Code P2181 and J301, NO AC HELP.



## Donkey-Punch (Feb 6, 2011)

OK, so my wife just picked up an A3 yesterday. AC dosent work, gives us this code from the VAG readout: 


PROBLEM #1 

049508 - No Communications with HVAC Control Module (J301) 
U0164 - 008 - - Intermittent 

Also this: 

01809 - Actuating Motor for Temperature Flap; Left (V158) 
003 - Mechanical Failure - Intermittent 

No, I know what to do to fix the flap code, replace the motor with a new one. The first code however, i have searched for and cannot find a definite answer on... Has anyone dealt with this before? 

PROBLEM #2 



008577 - Performance Malfunction in Cooling System 
P2181 - 008 - 

I have looked and looked but answers bounce all over the place. Our issue is that the temp gauge stays at full cold, dosent move up. It was working fine yesterday, then this morning didn't move at all after driving the car. Ive read that the A2 2.0T has two coolant temp sensors, and am unsure where they are or how to diagnose this issue. 

thanks for any help.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

What does a Vag-Com say when you scan with that? 

Re: temperature gauge: You need a new thermostat. Yours is staying open or closing too slowly. 

Seriously though, a Vag-Com can tell you more about switch states and sensor output values than whatever scanner you pulled those codes from... You may do better to find a local playa who has one, or get one yourself.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Year??


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

mk4 r32 forum is next door. 

probly a thermostat. and something else.


----------



## Donkey-Punch (Feb 6, 2011)

VWAddict said:


> What does a Vag-Com say when you scan with that?
> 
> Re: temperature gauge: You need a new thermostat. Yours is staying open or closing too slowly.
> 
> Seriously though, a Vag-Com can tell you more about switch states and sensor output values than whatever scanner you pulled those codes from... You may do better to find a local playa who has one, or get one yourself.


 Got it scanned with the Vag-Com, thats how I found those codes. Here's the full list from the readout: 





Sunday,11,August,2013,12:19:47:08088 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.6 
Data version: 20121223 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 8L - Audi A3/S3 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 22 35 37 45 55 56 57 75 76 

VIN: Mileage: 170930km/106210miles 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl 
Part No SW: 8P0 907 115 B HW: 8P0 907 115 B 
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0080 
Revision: --H10--- Serial number: AUX7Z0E7FNM0HH 
Coding: 0103010A18070160 
Shop #: WSC 22172 444 66630 
VCID: 31636AFEA836C2909F5 

12 Faults Found: 
001109 - EVAP System 
P0455 - 001 - Large Leak Detected - MIL ON 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 11100001 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 1 
 Mileage: 166282 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2013.05.05 
Time: 14:41:30 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 2023 /min 
Load: 18.4 % 
Speed: 54.0 km/h 
Temperature: 65.0°C 
Temperature: 18.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar 
Voltage: 14.097 V 

000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 008 - - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 14 
Mileage: 167710 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2013.05.16 
Time: 07:11:24 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 1185 /min 
Load: 43.5 % 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Temperature: 30.0°C 
Temperature: 25.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar 
Voltage: 13.716 V 

000769 - Cylinder 1 
P0301 - 008 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 6 
Mileage: 167710 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2013.05.16 
Time: 07:11:28 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 1062 /min 
Load: 45.5 % 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Temperature: 41.0°C 
Temperature: 31.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar 
Voltage: 13.462 V 

000771 - Cylinder 3 
P0303 - 008 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 9 
Mileage: 167710 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2013.05.16 
Time: 07:11:28 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 1178 /min 
Load: 42.7 % 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Temperature: 33.0°C 
Temperature: 27.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar 
Voltage: 13.716 V 

000772 - Cylinder 4 
P0304 - 008 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 13 
Mileage: 167710 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2013.05.16 
Time: 07:11:28 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 1176 /min 
Load: 40.0 % 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Temperature: 35.0°C 
Temperature: 25.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar 
Voltage: 13.716 V 

001089 - EVAP Emission Control Sys 
P0441 - 002 - Incorrect Flow - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
 Fault Status: 00100010 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 7 
Mileage: 167769 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2013.05.18 
Time: 17:10:40 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 769 /min 
Load: 19.6 % 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Temperature: 81.0°C 
Temperature: 42.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar 
Voltage: 13.462 V 

012599 - Intake Manifold Runner Control 
P3137 - 001 - Basic Setting not Completed - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100001 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 170318 km 
Time Indication: 0 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 170 /min 
Load: 100.0 % 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Temperature: 54.0°C 
Temperature: 52.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar 
Voltage: 9.652 V 

001602 - Sensor Reference Voltage A: Circuit 
P0642 - 002 - Low - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100010 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 170318 km 
Time Indication: 0 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 170 /min 
Load: 100.0 % 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Temperature: 54.0°C 
Temperature: 52.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar 
Voltage: 10.541 V 

008196 - Intake Manifold Flap; Bank 1 
P2004 - 008 - Stuck Open - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 170355 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2013.07.25 
Time: 16:13:05 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 0 /min 
Load: 0.0 % 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Temperature: 87.0°C 
Temperature: 54.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar 
Voltage: 12.446 V 

000770 - Cylinder 2 
P0302 - 008 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 170355 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2013.07.26 
Time: 11:52:43 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 1188 /min 
Load: 35.3 % 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Temperature: 33.0°C 
Temperature: 27.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar 
Voltage: 14.097 V 

*049508 - No Communications with HVAC Control Module (J301) 
U0164 - 008 - - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
 Fault Status: 00101000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 170800 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2013.08.10 
Time: 16:35:03 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 838 /min 
Load: 16.5 % 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Temperature: 78.0°C 
Temperature: 56.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar 
Voltage: 13.589 V 

008577 - Performance Malfunction in Cooling System 
P2181 - 008 - 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 170883 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2013.08.11 
Time: 10:42:45 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 2753 /min 
Load: 18.4 % 
Speed: 73.0 km/h 
Temperature: 75.0°C 
Temperature: 28.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar 
Voltage: 13.970 V 
* 
Readiness: 0000 0001 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 Q HW: 1K0 907 379 Q 
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Revision: 00T12001 
Coding: 0021122 
Shop #: WSC 06435 000 00000 
VCID: 40853F3A139C5B1860B 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
*Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8P0-820-043.lbl 
Part No SW: 8P0 820 043 H HW: 8P0 820 043 H 
Component: KlimavollautomatH17 0200 
Revision: 229172 Serial number: 8P0820043H 
Shop #: WSC 06435 000 00000 
VCID: 31636AFEA836C2909F5 

1 Fault Found: 
01809 - Actuating Motor for Temperature Flap; Left (V158) 
003 - Mechanical Failure - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100011 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 193 
Mileage: 170103 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2013.07.15 
Time: 10:44:00 

Freeze Frame: 
Voltage: 13.30 V 
Temperature: 41.5°C 
(no units): 30.0 
(no units): 45.0 
Temperature: 34.0°C 
* 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8P0-959-655-94.lbl 
Part No SW: 8P0 959 655 A HW: 8P0 959 655 A 
Component: Airbag 9.41 H10 3250 
Revision: 91H10325 Serial number: 0035W00066FO 
Coding: 0032605 
Shop #: WSC 06435 000 00000 
VCID: 40853F3A139C5B1860B 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8P0 910 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 01 0020 
Coding: 00032605 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549-F.lbl 
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 F HW: 8P0 953 549 F 
Component: J0527 H34 0070 
Coding: 0002042 
Shop #: WSC 06435 000 00000 
VCID: 41833A3E189652106F5 

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H07 0080 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8P0-920-xxx-17-MY7.lbl 
Part No SW: 8P0 920 981 E HW: 8P0 920 981 E 
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H80 0410 
Revision: D03 Serial number: 2247ED03003330 
Coding: 0004203 
Shop #: WSC 09222 444 53302 
VCID: 3A714DD2754001C82EF 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 8P0-907-357.lbl 
Part No: 8P0 907 357 C 
Component: Dynamische LWR H01 0010 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000001 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: 3A714DD2754001C82EF 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8P0-035-1xx-56.lbl 
Part No SW: 8P0 035 186 K HW: 8P0 035 186 K 
Component: concert II US H52 0460 
Revision: 04S Serial number: AUZ5Z6E6019924 
Coding: 0001005 
Shop #: WSC 130872 004 00000 
VCID: 3A714DD2754001C82EF 

1 Fault Found: 
00879 - Connection to Speaker Front Right 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101011 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 3 
Reset counter: 211 
Mileage: 167780 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2013.05.19 
Time: 12:17:39 


End --------------------------------------------------------------------- 




mike3141 said:


> Year??


 2006 



SilverSquirrel said:


> mk4 r32 forum is next door.
> 
> probly a thermostat. and something else.


 
And that has to do with....? 

This problem is in reference to an 06 A3. Not the R32. Thanks.


----------



## Donkey-Punch (Feb 6, 2011)

Fixed the cooling issue with a new sending unit and thermostat. 

Any help in te ac?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

You should have tried just the thermostat first. That's been the cause for most reports here.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

:wave:

have you done the spark plug coil pack recall? 

the misfires. oh, the misfires...


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

clear all the codes, drive for a few miles with the AC on, read & post the codes again.


----------



## Donkey-Punch (Feb 6, 2011)

mike3141 said:


> You should have tried just the thermostat first. That's been the cause for most reports here.


I did, it was actually the temp sensor but at least it's got
A new thermostat 



SilverSquirrel said:


> :wave:
> 
> have you done the spark plug coil pack recall?
> 
> the misfires. oh, the misfires...


They were said to have been done right before I bought the car, they look new 



daniel.ramirez said:


> clear all the codes, drive for a few miles with the AC on, read & post the codes again.


Will do.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

That's unusual--most have first replaced the sensor and that didn't fix it (including me) and then they had to replace the thermostat. Also most all I've seen were '06s.


----------



## nxcess (Oct 18, 2010)

Trying to figure out what car you have. Do you have an 8L or 8P A3. The vag-com readout list 8L. Could have been a mistake in the scanning.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

nxcess said:


> Trying to figure out what car you have. Do you have an 8L or 8P A3. The vag-com readout list 8L. Could have been a mistake in the scanning.


dafuq with 8L?

thats weird. my autoscans come out as 1K0, not 8P


----------



## nxcess (Oct 18, 2010)

SilverSquirrel said:


> dafuq with 8L?
> 
> thats weird. my autoscans come out as 1K0, not 8P





Donkey-Punch said:


> Sunday,11,August,2013,12:19:47:08088
> VCDS Version: Release 11.11.6
> Data version: 20121223
> 
> ...


His chassis type showed 8L. Mine comes out as 1K0 also. Maybe selecting the wrong type gave some bad codes? Gotta rule that out before I can start making suggestions.


----------

